# Amazing encounter



## Adamsmagic (Aug 23, 2017)

Piedmont, June 30th.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

awe thats just the neighbors male cat out messing around. nice pictures.
sherman


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Nice pics!! Way too many opportunities are missed to get pics like these. Good job.


----------



## clyde1977 (Jul 5, 2018)

Specwar said:


> Nice pics!! Way too many opportunities are missed to get pics like these. Good job.





Adamsmagic said:


> Piedmont, June 30th.
> View attachment 266985
> View attachment 266987
> View attachment 266989


Mountain lion or cougar?


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

I think Big Bob Cat. Look at the tail in the top photo.


----------



## Adamsmagic (Aug 23, 2017)

Bobcat


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Those are some nice pics. Veey cool! Most definetely a bobcat


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

yep the tail is a dead giveaway. bobcat.
sherman


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Awesome pictures.. My friend got a few amazing trail cam pictures of a female with her kittens last year very close to piedmont lake. On opening day of archery last year he had 2 large cats pass by at Tappan.


----------

